# Long tailed lizard, green anole and fire bellied toads cohabiting



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all.

I have seen so much against keeping different species together but today I went to Wrigglies and saw a large viv with long tailed lizards, anoles and fire bellied toads. It made for a beautiful display and I really fell in love with it. To my knowledge all three are diurnal so it kind of bypasses the issue of keeping tree frogs and day geckos which I have seen done pretty often. 

The guys at Wrigglies are about as knowledgeable as it comes and I have seen them discourage mixing different species before so can this setup really be bad? I am pretty prepared to get shot down on the idea of doing this but has anyone else done this successfully? Also what is everyone's thoughts on this?

I am fully aware that the only benefits are for the keeper but I think the same can be said for the entirety of the hobby.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Unless you have experience keeping all of the animals you plan to keep together alone then I don't think it should be considered.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It's only worth doing if you have kept all species before and are totally aware of any signs of stress BEFORE and damage is done. There's never any guarantee that a certain mix will work even if it works for someone else.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not something I want to jump straight into I am talking a few years down the line. I have been keeping reptiles for less than a year. My plan was to get some anoles and I was in the shop looking at the anoles and then I thought of one day adding another species.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

If you're going to pick a toad why not one that excretes toxins into your water supplies :|

I would not consider FBT for any mix species tank.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> If you're going to pick a toad why not one that excretes toxins into your water supplies :|
> 
> I would not consider FBT for any mix species tank.


that really.

in terms of 'personality' FBT's would probably mix easily with most things, but you'd be running the gauntlet of those toxins eventually killing or doing severe damage to whatever they're in with.

while I'm sure mixed species tanks can be done safely, I would personally not risk it with fire bellied anythings.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Chris18 said:


> If you're going to pick a toad why not one that excretes toxins into your water supplies :|
> 
> I would not consider FBT for any mix species tank.


As above i'm pro mixing. Anoles and long tails often work well together. However, FBT's just dont work as the toxins they excrete into the water can then cause harm to the other occupants. other similar size toad species, or US tree frogs work well in this set up. 

Jay


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> As above i'm pro mixing. Anoles and long tails often work well together. However, FBT's just dont work as the toxins they excrete into the water can then cause harm to the other occupants. other similar size toad species, or US tree frogs work well in this set up.
> 
> Jay


What other toads are there that you would recommend?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

DeadLee said:


> What other toads are there that you would recommend?


Most of the small/medium species. Toads arn't my strong point so you would need to reasearch it yourself. The one i've seen before is the Asian square marked which looked good and should work well. 

jay


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Most of the small/medium species. Toads arn't my strong point so you would need to reasearch it yourself. The one i've seen before is the Asian square marked which looked good and should work well.
> 
> jay


Square-Marked Toads are an african species,preferring drier conditions,and also large enough to consume small lizards.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Berber King said:


> Square-Marked Toads are an african species,preferring drier conditions,and also large enough to consume small lizards.


There goes my knowledge of toads lol, I did cover myself saying my knowledge of toads is poor lol. 

jay


----------



## EuroHerp (Jun 16, 2013)

Why not stick with the long tails and anoles then add a small tree frog species?
I have worked it well with American green tree frogs, anoles and green snakes before and they lasted several years in a school vivarium.

I now mix larger species in outdoor vivaria. The key is to ensure you know each and every species to ensure ALL animals suit the desired habitat and ensure sizes of species are sensible. Plenty of cover and space are essential to allow each animal their own space to feel secure.

The trouble with the species you listed are that they are generally WC and so by going the extra mile to attain CB animals would be the first move I would take!


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

EuroHerp said:


> Why not stick with the long tails and anoles then add a small tree frog species?
> I have worked it well with American green tree frogs, anoles and green snakes before and they lasted several years in a school vivarium.
> 
> I now mix larger species in outdoor vivaria. The key is to ensure you know each and every species to ensure ALL animals suit the desired habitat and ensure sizes of species are sensible. Plenty of cover and space are essential to allow each animal their own space to feel secure.
> ...


Thanks for the response. Do you have any pictures of your setups? It would be interesting to see how you have achieved your cohabitation.


----------



## Joebene09 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Go ahead!*

*A*noles, Long tailed skinks, and Fire Bellied Toads would do great together. They don't naturally cohabitate with each other and honestly they won't pay each other any mind at all. 
* K*eeping anoles mean that you will need to make sure you don't have no more than one male. If you choose to have both Brown and Green anoles, gender really doesn't matter between the species themself (one male from each species) and they also don't mind each other. 
*L*ong-Tailed Skinks love to hide in plants all day and hunt. They are pretty laid back lizards. They will need a tall vivarium as well is long which the Anoles will love as well. 
*F*ire-Bellied Toads are interesting amphibians for an awesome vivarium that will including the above species. Just make sure you are include a water feature. As for their toxins they excrete....??? Anoles and Long-Tail Lizards don't drink from water that the Toads will hang out in all day. In a extreme case that you aren't misting your terrarium they may but its Rare. It rare because the Long Tails and Anoles never go near the bottom, unless they are laying eggs.
*A*s long as you have a long enough and tall enough vivarium you will be in the clear to have a multi-species/community tank of though three species. If you don't want to risk having toads like the others may be alarming you about, just get tree frog. Toads are safe for animals who dont drink from pools of water LOL

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Joebene09 (Dec 12, 2013)

*My Anole Terrarium*

I have only a Long-tailed Skink, Crocodile Gecko, Brown and Green Anoles, in this one.

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1460054_210683449117542_834637607_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1459333_210683425784211_2034409136_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1459734_210683252450895_1449573784_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1476485_210683302450890_733858211_n.jpg


----------



## Riley88 (Mar 6, 2021)

Spikebrit said:


> As above i'm pro mixing. Anoles and long tails often work well together. However, FBT's just dont work as the toxins they excrete into the water can then cause harm to the other occupants. other similar size toad species, or US tree frogs work well in this set up.
> 
> Jay


If lizards are not to be kept with them because of toxicity, Why are other _frogs_ not at risk of the toxins?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Riley88 said:


> If lizards are not to be kept with them because of toxicity, Why are other _frogs_ not at risk of the toxins?


This is from 2013. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

